# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fans sind über kurzen Auftritt dieser Figur enttäuscht



## Icetii (25. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fans sind über kurzen Auftritt dieser Figur enttäuscht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fans sind über kurzen Auftritt dieser Figur enttäuscht*


----------



## Wamboland (25. Dezember 2019)

Weil es halt Hate für sie in Ep8 gab - warum auch immer. Der Film hatte massive Probleme, aber Rose war nun echt keins davon.


----------



## Raptor (25. Dezember 2019)

Setzen Sechs, weil Nachforschung gleich null und vieles abgeschrieben klingt.

Der Charakter Rose Tico hat meiner Meinung nach nur eine Nebenrolle, weil JJ Abrams erkannt hat, dass dieser Charakter von den Fans gehasst wurde. Einfach mal den englischen Wikipedia Eintrag zu Kelly Marie Tran lesen, dann sieht man, dass sie massive Anfeindungen nach Ep. 8 hatte (was ich verurteile). 
Die angeblichen Fans, speziell die im Artikel per Twitter genannt wurden, würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als *DIE FANS* bezeichnen. In den genannten Tweets scheint es auch eher so zu sein, dass man enttäuscht ist, dass eine asiatisch stämmiger Hauptcharakter aus Ep. 8 in Ep. 9 wieder einen Nebenrolle spielt. Es hat eher weniger damit zu tun, dass diese Leute Fans sind und den Charakter gemocht haben. Ich stelle diesen Leuten gar nicht in Abrede, dass sie Star Wars Fans sind, aber ich bezweifle dass diese Leute als die Fans bezeichnet werden können und für einen Großteil der Star Wars Fans stehen.
Ich habe nach den ersten Meldungen, die leider ähnliche Überschriften hatten, bei Twitter geschaut und allgemein scheint die Kritik auf den ersten Blick weniger mit dem Charakter an sich zu tun zu haben.

Ich habe Ep. 9 noch nicht gesehen, dass kommt erst Freitag, aber das Rose Tico in Ep. 9 nur eine Nebenrolle spielt, passt dazu, dass JJ Abrams mit Ep. 8 abschließen wollte. Meiner Meinung nach kein Problem, denn für mich war der Charakter Rose Tico und der Handlungsstrang der bisher überflüssigste in allen Star Wars Produktionen. Der gesamte Handlungsstrang mit ihr war absolut sinnlos und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass zum großen Teil nur ein asiatisch stämmiger Hauptcharakter zu Star Wars hinzu gefügt werden sollte. Auch ohne diesen Handlungsstrang hätte Ep. 8 funktioniert bzw. nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (25. Dezember 2019)

Andere Charaktere sind mir da wichtiger, und die werden auch gebracht. Also alles gut.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Fans sind generell von diesem Film enttäuscht.


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2019)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Die Fans sind generell von diesem Film enttäuscht.



Ja, jeder der im Kino war meldet sich auch hier im net und gibt seinen Kommentar ab. Ist doch immer das gleiche.
Natürlich gibt es immer welche die es schlecht finden, aber genauso gut gibt es die die es eben gut finden. Und das sich die Contras meist eher melden dürfte auch klar sein, negatives bringt eben mehr an Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich war mit 4 Kumpels im Kino und niemand war da enttäuscht. Der Film ist bestimmt keine Offenbarung und muss sich eben mit anderen messen, aber enttäuscht geht entschieden zu weit, das war niemand von uns.


----------



## Jakkelien (26. Dezember 2019)

Rose hatte schon in Episode 8 keinen überzeugenden Part und sogar der war bereits abgeschlossen.
Mich hat ihr seltenes Auftreten daher nicht gestört.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (27. Dezember 2019)

@Batze 
Du und deine 4 Kumpels seid aber nicht die aller hellsten... Der Film ist voller Logiklöcher und Fehlern die einem sofort ins Auge stechen!
NICHTS MACHT SINN!!! Wer auch immer den Film geschrieben hat ist kein Star Wars Fan, sondern ein Vollidiot der die restlichen Filme nicht gesehen hat und keine Ahnung dovan hat wie die Dinge im Star Wars Universum Funktionieren. Selbst George Lucas hätte einen besseren Film zustande gebracht. Für mich Persönlich ist Episode 9 der schlechteste Star Wars Film. Da würde ich mir lieber Episode 2 den ganzen Tag lang reinziehen als Episode 9.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2019)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> NICHTS MACHT SINN!!! Wer auch immer den Film geschrieben hat ist kein Star Wars Fan, sondern ein Vollidiot



Und spätestens hier kann man aufhören weiterzulesen

die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen gegen andere User wie eben dieses hohle "nicht die hellsten" kannst du zukünftig auch bitte sein lassen. Wir sind hier nicht in einer Dorfkneipe sondern in einem Forum bei dem sich anständig unterhalten wird, nicht auf Stammtisch-"Niveau"


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich fand Rose am Anfang von Episode 8 echt interessant - leider hat das dann immer weiter abgenommen. Gegen Ende war sie leider richtig schlecht geschrieben. Ihre Hoffnungs-Botschaft an Finn während die Rebellen-Base hinter ihr abgeschossen wird, der unpassende Kuss etc. Deshalb hab ich sie jetzt nicht vermisst, war trotzdem überrascht, dass sie so wenig vorkam. Es wirkt ja allgemein so, als wollte Abrams den Fans viel Recht machen mit Episode 9 und da Rose eben teils negativ ankam, hat er mit ihr nicht viel gemacht. Episode 9 ist halt auch mehr eine Fortsetzung von Episode 7 und da kam Rose ja nicht vor


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Dezember 2019)

Tja Rose war halt irgendwie...bescheuert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butchnass (27. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und spätestens hier kann man aufhören weiterzulesen
> 
> die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen gegen andere User wie eben dieses hohle "nicht die hellsten" kannst du zukünftig auch bitte sein lassen. Wir sind hier nicht in einer Dorfkneipe sondern in einem Forum bei dem sich anständig unterhalten wird, nicht auf Stammtisch-"Niveau"



Also "unterschwellig" erscheint mir das nicht. Er gibt doch ziemlich deutlich von sich, was er von angenehmer Gesprächskultur und gegenseitigem Respekt hält.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Dezember 2019)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Der Film ist voller Logiklöcher und Fehlern die einem sofort ins Auge stechen!



Das gilt aber für viele Filme und ist auch kein Indikator dass man nicht trotzdem Spaß daran haben kann.


----------

